# obsessing over the fear that something is wrong with me



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm always afraid that I might find out that there is something wrong with me other than that I have sad. I am always looking for symptoms, wondering if I have an autism spectrum disorder one minute, ocd the next. All of those things just seem so vague sometimes and I feel like if I do have any of this stuff then I don't deserve to keep trying to be normal. I feel that there is no point in trying to be normal like I do, and that I should just accept the fact that I am a freak of nature....this is very disturbing, confusing. and frustrating...especially since psychological problems in general are so complex even for many psychologists and other 'professionals'. I think that might be why I am in so much fear. I hate all of this obsessing! Why can't I just live like a normal person...a normal ignorant, non thinking person....haha


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

The word "hypochondria" kinda sorta describes what you're feeling, but only a medical professional can make that diagnosis.

Have you tried meditation? Slowing your mind down, even for a few minutes a day, could be very releiving.

As for normalness... I tried being normal, hated it, stopped. I find that my natural personality of being a mad scientist is so much easier 

-Ryan


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

I used to obsess over thinking I had other mental disorders. But I started to feel like my only other mental disorder besides SA and depression was me obsessing over nothing. Anyway, I'm tired of therapists and psychiatrists trying to label me. I've been told I have OCD, and asperger's also, but I don't believe them anymore, their labels won't help me get over my anxiety. They just keep searching for more labels, my therapist did this to me, and I was tired of it, I want to work on my problems that are in the present, and I don't see a point in finding more, or creating ones that didn't exist to begin with. I do so much better when I focus on what I can deal with, this is why I never am on the same page as psychiatrists or therapists because they keep analyzing me and I can tell it, I'm sick of being labeled, I want solutions not more useless questions. Their focus is always on finding more problems but not giving me a solution for any of the problems they label me with.


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

I have hypochondria. I think it comes from my mother who obsesses about all illnesses... would tell me I was sick when I was a child- when I was fine... always tells me to take medication to prevent whatever.... so naturally I worry a lot. I will always find something wrong with me... then research it and try to find something fatal that I might have. :um


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

perfectlycalm, they're "labelling" you not to insult you, but so that they know what sort of therapies and medications to apply.

There isn't a magical "permanently-fix-really-stressed-out-people" medicine, but there are known documented approaches to each of the various named problems...they want to focus on the path that's known to work.

-Ryan


----------



## zarathustraisalive (May 26, 2011)

Jess said:


> I'm always afraid that I might find out that there is something wrong with me other than that I have sad. I am always looking for symptoms, wondering if I have an autism spectrum disorder one minute, ocd the next. All of those things just seem so vague sometimes and I feel like if I do have any of this stuff then I don't deserve to keep trying to be normal. I feel that there is no point in trying to be normal like I do, and that I should just accept the fact that I am a freak of nature....this is very disturbing, confusing. and frustrating...especially since psychological problems in general are so complex even for many psychologists and other 'professionals'. I think that might be why I am in so much fear. I hate all of this obsessing! Why can't I just live like a normal person...a normal ignorant, non thinking person....haha


OH MY GOD, I do this too. In fact this "there is something wrong with me" started as my social anxiety got worse last year. I am always thinking I am different from everyone else, that I have psychological issues other than social anxiety, so far I've thought I might have: Borderline, and maybe other personality disorders, and Asperger's...the list goes on! There is no way I have all of these disorders. But I'm pretty sure it comes from our social anxiety. It makes us think there is something "defective" or "inherently wrong" with us. So even though we do have social skills, we cannot be assertive enough because of our fears of being "odd" or "weird"... just a theory.:idea


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

im like you  aha i worry everyday about an illness and i usually reasearch them for 75% of my day for like a week on the same illness.. today is bi-polar.. boo


----------



## StimulateYourBrain (Nov 20, 2011)

zarathustraisalive said:


> OH MY GOD, I do this too. In fact this "there is something wrong with me" started as my social anxiety got worse last year. I am always thinking I am different from everyone else, that I have psychological issues other than social anxiety, so far I've thought I might have: Borderline, and maybe other personality disorders, and Asperger's...the list goes on! There is no way I have all of these disorders. But I'm pretty sure it comes from our social anxiety. It makes us think there is something "defective" or "inherently wrong" with us. So even though we do have social skills, we cannot be assertive enough because of our fears of being "odd" or "weird"... just a theory.:idea


thank you for that post.i have been feeing bad lately because of this


----------



## Sarah1 (Feb 17, 2012)

This happens to me aswell I always think there's something wrong with me


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm kinda obsessed too, finding out what may be wrong with me. I have never been to a doctor or specialist of any kind about my problems ever and only now am on the track to doing so. Of everything I've researched so far I am 90% sure I have selective mutism and am depressed. Now for a doctor to tell me so I can stop worrying..


----------

